# Evacuar



## rocstar

Hola:
Escuché a dos comentaristas y a varios entrevistados decir frases similares a estas:
Las llamas obligaron a evacuar a más de medio millón de personas en el sur de California.
Busqué en el DRAE y DPD, y encontré que no se evacuan a las personas sino que se evacuan los lugares o comunidades.
Si ustedes oyen o leen esta frase, ¿ lo ven como un claro error o de plano no perciben que exista un error ?

Rocstar


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que es correcto "evacuar personas", viendo la acepción 2 del DRAE:

*evacuar**.*
(Del lat. _evacuāre_).

*1. *tr. Desocupar algo.
*2. *tr. Desalojar a los habitantes de un lugar para evitarles algún daño.


----------



## Xali

Coincido con Toño Torreón


----------



## rocstar

Hola Toño:
Esa definición es la que me hace sombra. Ya que en el DPD claramente dice que es desalojar o vaciar un lugar.

Rocstar


----------



## María Madrid

Desalojar un lugar de personas, entiendo yo... Saludos,


----------



## Namarne

María Madrid said:


> Desalojar un lugar de personas, entiendo yo... Saludos,


Al revés lo dice el DRAE (2): desalojar personas de un lugar.


----------



## eL_RusS1T0

Realmente no sé si es un uso erroneo pero yo escuché mas de una vez ese tipo de frases rocstar, "*se evacuaron a más de 3000 personas de Clorinda por los desbordamientos del río*"

Espero ayude.


----------



## Mangato

Acá se utiliza con frecuencia en este sentido. 
_El edificio fue evacuado ante la amenaza de derrumbe_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Se evacúa el edificio, pero también se evacúan a las personas, creo yo.


----------



## rocstar

Hola a todos:


eL_RusS1T0 said:


> Realmente no sé si es un uso erroneo pero yo escuché mas de una vez ese tipo de frases rocstar, "*se evacuaron a más de 3000 personas de Clorinda por los desbordamientos del río*"
> 
> Espero ayude.


 
A esta construcción es a la que me refiero, mi pregunta *no* es si la han ecuchado o leído, sino que si es correto decir que *se evacuó a personas*. 
Si atendemos lo que dice el DPD, evacuar es vaciar los lugares. Cambiaré la frase a ver si queda: 

*se vaciaron/se vació a más de 3000 personas de Clorinda por los desbordamientos del río.(lo que fue vaciado fue Clorinda no las personas).*
*Sé que puedo usar desalojar, porque a las personas sí se les desaloja pero no se les evacua (ni se les vacía). *

*Entonces ¿ Es correcto decir que se evacua a las personas ?*

*Les agradezco de antemano su atención ya que esto ha sido punto de discusión con diarios de la localidad.*

*Rocstar*


----------



## Diddy

Yo entiendo que se evacúan los lugares no las personas.

Se evacuó el edificio de la 5a. Avenida debido a un fuerte temblor, y diez personas fueron trasladadas al Hospital General.........


----------



## Namarne

rocstar said:


> *Entonces ¿ Es correcto decir que se evacua a las personas ?*


Yo sigo pensando que esta pregunta está respondida, en sentido positivo, en el segundo post, en el que ToñoTorreón ha incluido las definiciones del DRAE (me refiero a la acepción 2, concretamente.) 
Quizá no interpreto bien el diccionario, pero yo lo entiendo así.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No creo que la evacuación o el desalojo de personas estén reñidos con la evacuación o el desalojo de un lugar. En mí opinión, ambos son perfectamente compatibles con las definiciones del DRAE.


----------



## rocstar

Hola a todos: 
Hagan favor de leer y razonar lo siguiente, si caigo en contradicción o error háganmelo saber.

Hola a todos:
Verbo vaciar, definición del DRAE.
*vaciar**.*
(De _vacío_).

*1. *tr. Dejar vacío *algo*. _Vaciar una botella. Vaciar el bolsillo._

_*Nota- No menciona que se vacíe a personas*. (esto lo agregué yo) _


*Evacuar: Tomado del DPD.*
*evacuar*. ‘Desalojar o *vaciar* [*un lugar*]’, ‘expeler [excrementos]’

_*Nota- No menciona que se vacíe a personas*. (esto lo agregué yo) _

*evacuar**.*
(Del lat. _evacuāre_).

*1. *tr. *Desocupar algo.*

*2. *tr. Desalojar a los habitantes de un lugar para evitarles algún daño.

*3. *tr. Dicho de un ser orgánico: Expeler excrementos u otras secreciones.

*6. *tr._ Med._ Sacar, extraer o dejar salir los líquidos anormales o patológicos del cuerpo.

_*Nota- No menciona que se desocupe a las personas, se desocupa algo.* (esto lo agregué yo)._

*La definición que los confunde es la número dos. Ya demostré tres*
*veces (una por cada definición, vean color verde y notas) que se vacía o evacua lugares no a las personas. Trabajemos con esa definición:*

*2. tr. Desalojar a los habitantes de un lugar para evitarles algún daño.*

*Apliquemos la palabra vaciar a esa definición, ya que evacuar y vaciar son equivalentes.(Con ambos se vacía o desocupa algo.)*


*2. tr. Vaciar a los habitantes de un lugar para evitarles algún daño.*

*No podemos vaciar a los habitantes, tendriamos que sustraerles*

*su contenido.R e p i t o. Se vacía los lugares.*

*Entonces: Podemos vaciar lugares. Podemos evacuar lugares. Podemos desalojar personas de los lugares..*

*Podemos vaciar un lugar desalojando a los habitantes.*
*Podemos evacuar un lugar desalojando a sus habitantes.*

*Bueno, la verdad es que no pretendo darle muchas vueltas ni enredar la situación, traté de exponer todo de la manera más ordenada y lógica posible. Hasta ahora sus amables respuestas no están suficientemente sustentadas como para considerar que me encuentro en un error.*

*Saludos a todos. *

*Rocstar*


----------



## María Madrid

Rocstar, si bien se usan otras palabras para explicar un término, eso no quiere decir que sean sinónimos intercambiables. 

Vaciar puede coincidir con evacuar si te refieres a que se realizan acciones para sacar a las personas de un edificio y que no quede nadie dentro. Pero pareces asumir que por tanto vaciar es sinónimo de evacuar siempre. Evidentemente no. Vaciar y evacuar pueden compartir significado en determinados contextos, pero bajo ningún concepto son sinónimos intercambiables *siempre*.

Evacuar un edificio = vaciar un edificio
Evacuar unas personas = rescatar/hacer salir a unas personas.

¿Evacuar es siempre rescatar? No. ¿Vaciar y rescatar son sinónimos porque ambos significan evacuar? Evidentemente no. Mira la otra definición tienes para evacuar, por poner un ejemplo y sin ánimo de ponernos escatológicos, para que comprobar cuántos significados diferentes puedes darle. 

Saludos,


----------



## rocstar

Hola María:
Escribiste:
Evacuar un edificio = vaciar un edificio
Evacuar unas personas = rescatar/hacer salir a unas personas.

¿Evacuar es siempre rescatar? No. Mira qué otra definición tienes para evacuar, por poner un ejemplo y sin ánimos de ponernos escatológicos.
...........
Hacer salir es desalojar, haces salir a las personas.
Al evacuar, vacias el edificio sacando a sus ocupantes, a ellos los sacas o desalojas pero no los evacuas. Lo que evacuas es el LUGAR.

*La definición mas contundente la tomo del DPD, va de nuevo.*

*evacuar*. ‘Desalojar o vaciar [*un lugar*]’, ‘expeler [excrementos]’ y, en lenguaje administrativo, ‘tramitar [algo]’ y ‘realizar [consultas]’.

Se desalojan o vacían los lugares. No menciona personas.

En la definicón de DESALOJAR, SÍ incluye personas. Esto no lo discuto.
*Puedes desalojar a las personas.*
*Puedes evacuar un lugar desalojando a las personas.*
*No puedes evacuar a las personas. (Las personas evacuan cuando van al retrete).*
*Vaya, si algo debe estar claro es que evacuar es **desalojar personas.* Pero no por ello se evacua a las personas. Se evacua a una comunidad sacando a sus habitantes.
El objeto de ser evacuado (vaciado) es el lugar, a las personas las trasladamos nada más. 

Espero haber sido claro.

Saludos y espero que haya otras opiniones, yujuuuu !!

Rocstar


----------



## María Madrid

Una cosa son los gustos y otra la correción. Todos podemos tener preferencias o rechazos por ciertos términos, lo cual se refleja en nuestra manera de expresarnos. Eso sí, te guste o no, se dice evacuar a unas personas. Y que no te guste no signfica que sea incorrecto, como quieres indicar con esa aspa. Puedes evacuar un edificio y puedes evacuar a unas personas. Son dos acepciones diferentes que pueden tener sinónimos diferentes y es lo que se ha comentado en este hilo por parte de varios foreros. Y luego está la tercera acepción que tiene otro significado diferente. 

Lamento no seguir tu razonamiento, estoy con los demás que no tienen ningún problema en ver que son usos diferentes y compatibles, sancionados además el DRAE donde se dice claramente que la segunda acepción de evacuar es:

*evacuar**. *(Del lat. _evacuāre_).

*2. tr. Desalojar a los habitantes de un lugar para evitarles algún daño.*

Si se les desaloja, se les evacúa. Los evacuados son el objeto. (Las autoridades) evacúan a los afectados. En tu ejemplo "las personas evacúan cuando van al baño" las personas son el sujeto, no el objeto.

Y cuando se habla de desalojos no nos estamos refiriendo a que sea por falta de pago, que quede claro! Saludos,


----------



## ieracub

Hola: 





rocstar said:


> *evacuar*. ‘Desalojar o vaciar [*un lugar*]’, ‘expeler [excrementos]’ y, en lenguaje administrativo, ‘tramitar [algo]’ y ‘realizar [consultas]’.
> 
> Se desalojan o vacían los lugares. No menciona personas.


Sí, pero tampoco menciona "cosas" y, sin embargo, el ejemplo que sigue: 

_«Los dos hombres se ocupan de cambiar un catéter que evacua la orina»_

dice que se evacúa la orina, no personas. (*)


¿No será que "Desalojar o vaciar [un lugar]" hay que interpretarlo como:

1.- evacuar es sinónimo de desalojar, y
2.- evacuar es sinónimo de vaciar, cuando lo que se vacía es un lugar?


(*) En chile decimos evacúa, no evacua.

Saludos.


----------



## rocstar

Hola a todos:

Agradezco a todos los que participaron en esta conversación. Debido a esa duda que tenía, mandé un mensaje al Departamento de Español al Día de la RAE y les hice saber como viene el verbo evacuar enel DRAE y DPD y pregunté; ¿ Se evacua o no a las personas ?...He aquí su respuesta:

 El uso de _evacuar_ que usted indica es perfectamente correcto. Al respecto debemos decirle que el _DPD_ no es un diccionario al uso, cuya función básica es recoger los significados de una palabra. El _DPD _da entrada únicamente a voces cuyo uso puede presentar una duda a los hablantes de español y centra la explicación correspondiente en la duda que dicha palabra presenta, dando una información somera sobre el término en cuestión. Así, como se explica en los preeliminares de la obra, sobre las definiciones empleadas en el _DPD_: _«Al comienzo de cada artículo se ofrece siempre una breve definición del término que lo encabeza. Se trata, en la mayoría de los casos, de definiciones muy someras, que no cumplen los requisitos de una verdadera definición lexicográfica, pues su única intención es situar al lector ante la voz o locución comentada. Por ello, se registran solo las acepciones más usuales, o bien únicamente aquellas que son objeto de comentario en el artículo, sin distinguir, en general, matices significativos que serían ineludibles en un diccionario léxico. Solo se proporcionan definiciones más precisas en los artículos cuyo contenido gira en torno a cuestiones semánticas o, en el caso de los verbos, cuando los problemas de construcción comentados atañen a un determinado sentido»._
__ 

No obstante, puesto que el artículo _evacuar_ en concreto le ha llevado a usted a confusión, trataremos de modificarlo en la próxima edición, para evitar que vuelva a producirse un malentendido semejante.

Reciba un cordial saludo.
========
Departamento de «Español al día»
RAE

Tienen razon compañeros.Esta vez me equivoqué.

Rocstar.


----------



## Xali

Gracias Rocstar, a mi me sirvió mucho esta información sobre el DRAE. Buen día.


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

Diddy said:


> Yo entiendo que se evacúan los lugares no las personas.
> 
> Se evacuó el edificio de la 5a. Avenida debido a un fuerte temblor, y diez personas fueron trasladadas al Hospital General.........


 
Yo creo que evacuar un lugar o evacuar a las personas de un lugar son frases que se entienden en todas partes y al fin y al cabo ambas acepciones están el el diccionario. Y aprovecho para hacerte una pequeña observación a tu frase "_Yo entiendo que se evacúan los lugares no las personas"_ No es evacúan sino evacuan. Un saludo
Eduardo Lozano T.


----------



## Mangato

Y que me dicen de los embajadores que de vez en cuando son llamados para *evacuar consultas*


----------



## María Madrid

Eduardo Lozano T. said:


> No es evacúan sino evacuan. Un saludo


La RAE da por buenas ambas formas, la entrada del DPD que dió origen a este hilo lo confirma. 

En cuanto a lo de los diplomáticos yo había oído que ser llamados a consultas, no evacuados. Saludos,


----------



## Mangato

[
En cuanto a lo de los diplomáticos yo había oído que ser llamados a consultas, no evacuados. Saludos, [/quote]

No es por polemizar, pero cuando se presenta un conflicto diplomático los Embajadores son llamados eso.
Puedes hacer una consulta en google, y encontrarás numerosas referencias


----------



## María Madrid

Efectivamente, veo la expresión en google pero veo que no son webs españolas ni principalmente relacionadas con asuntos diplomáticos. 

"Capacidad para evacuar consultas telefónicas " es uno de los resultados y es una de las funciones de un anuncio de un puesto de trabajo y en España no lo diríamos así. Saludos,


----------



## Dudu678

He consultado el DRAE y efectivamente Mangato tiene razón. Sin embargo, y seguramente dada mi ignorancia, la interpretación primera que me vino a la mente es la que se refiere a la tercera acepción:



> *evacuar**.*
> (Del lat. _evacuāre_).
> 
> * 3.     * tr. Dicho de un ser orgánico: Expeler excrementos u otras secreciones.
> * 4.     * tr. Desempeñar un encargo, informe o cosa semejante.
> * 5.     * tr._ Der._ Cumplir un trámite. _Evacuar un traslado, una diligencia._


Podría ser una bonita forma de evitarse usar una expresión tan vulgar como _hacer una consulta como el culo_.


----------



## Julvenzor

¡NUEVA PREGUNTA!​ 
Hola, amigos:

Retomo este hilo para comentarles algo en que me he fijado recientemente. En todas las acepciones para este verbo, figura que es transitivo; pero a mí me suenan naturales dos casos intransitivos que quisiera, si es posible, conocer si compartimos:

-Los moradores evacuaron* a través* de la ventana. (Para mí significa "desalojar voluntariamente" por alguna necesidad).
-Los perros siempre *evacuan* en las calles. (Excretar)


He notado ya varias veces que uso ciertos verbos establecidos como transitivos también de forma intransitiva. No sé si escribir estará trastornándome...

Un saludo.


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

rocstar said:


> Hola:
> Escuché a dos comentaristas y a varios entrevistados decir frases similares a estas:
> Las llamas obligaron a evacuar a más de medio millón de personas en el sur de California.
> Busqué en el DRAE y DPD, y encontré que no se evacuan a las personas sino que se evacuan los lugares o comunidades.
> Si ustedes oyen o leen esta frase, ¿ lo ven como un claro error o de plano no perciben que exista un error ?
> 
> Rocstar



Ningún error le noto al decir que se evacúen / evacuen (conjugación rara aun dada por la RAE) a tantas personas de equis lugar.

Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

Nocturnoinvernal, esa parte del tema ya se dejó zanjada en el año 2007.

Julvenzor, creo que esos casos pueden ser igualmente transitivos, sólo que se omite lo que se evacua.


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

Jonno said:


> Nocturnoinvernal, esa parte del tema ya se dejó zanjada en el año 2007.



La verdad soy nuevo en estos foros. En 2007 no sabía que éstos existieran. Lo que pasa es que el corrector ortográfico me acepta como única la forma "_evacuen_ (propuesta por la RAE)" mientras que acentuada me la toma errónea. La verdad no sé qué haya resuelto la Academia tañente a esto. Digo, no es que sea yo el terco en no adoptar la forma inacentuada, pero hasta ahora he leído y oído "_evacúen_". En fin, sólo es una aclaración, que ciertamente se desvió del tema principal. Digo, tampoco somos culpables los que decimos "_evacúen_ la zona, por favor".

Buen día y saludos cordiales.


----------



## Julvenzor

nocturnoinvernal said:


> La verdad soy nuevo en estos foros. En 2007 no sabía que éstos existieran. Lo que pasa es que el corrector ortográfico me acepta como única la forma "_evacuen_ (propuesta por la RAE)" mientras que acentuada me la toma errónea. La verdad no sé qué haya resuelto la Academia tañente a esto. Digo, no es que sea yo el terco en no adoptar la forma inacentuada, pero hasta ahora he leído y oído "_evacúen_". En fin, sólo es una aclaración, que ciertamente se desvió del tema principal. Digo, tampoco somos culpables los que decimos "_evacúen_ la zona, por favor".
> 
> Buen día y saludos cordiales.




Yo no puedo generalizar: sólo puedo hablarle de mi habla (valga la redundancia). Por aquí aprendí a decir "evacua", "evacue", "evacuen", etc. Al igual que "vacia", "vacie", "vacien".

Un saludo.


----------



## Jonno

nocturnoinvernal said:


> La verdad soy nuevo en estos foros. En 2007 no sabía que éstos existieran.



Lo decía porque muchas veces se resucitan temas antiguos y nos lanzamos a responder tras leer el primer mensaje, sin darnos cuenta de que hay como tres páginas detrás 

Nos pasa a todos, no sólo a los nuevos. Por eso a veces conviene avisarlo, por si volvemos a repetir los mismos argumentos de hace años y generalmente no merece la pena.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Jonno said:


> Julvenzor, creo que esos casos pueden ser igualmente transitivos, sólo que se omite lo que se evacua.


El DRAE califica como intransitivo excretar y de defecar indica "U. m. c. intr.". Y si dejamos las delicadezas de lado, de cagar dice otro tanto. Lo que a mí se me hace extraño es el uso que indica Julvenzor ("los perros evacuan en las calles"). Solo lo había escuchado en tren de parecer jocoso.
Saludos


----------



## Bashti

eL_RusS1T0 said:


> Realmente no sé si es un uso erroneo pero yo escuché mas de una vez ese tipo de frases rocstar, "*se evacuaron a más de 3000 personas de Clorinda por los desbordamientos del río*"
> 
> Espero ayude.



Se evacua a las personas de un territorio. El territorio se queda en su sitio, pero me surge una duda: ¿es correcto "se evacuaron a"? Porque creo que se debería decir que se evacuaron X personas o que se evacuó a X personas. Quizá esto no encaje aquí. A ver qué opinan los demás.


----------



## Julvenzor

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> El DRAE califica como intransitivo  excretar y de defecar indica "U. m. c. intr.". Y si dejamos las  delicadezas de lado, de cagar dice otro tanto. Lo que a mí se me hace  extraño es el uso que indica Julvenzor ("los perros evacuan en las  calles"). Solo lo había escuchado en tren de parecer jocoso.
> Saludos




Gracias, Adolfo. Sí, a mí me sale natural así, sin pretender ser gracioso. Si los verbos "excretar" y "defecar" pueden usarse como intransitivos no veo por qué no éste. Y, hablando del primer caso. Normalmente suele hablarse de "X" personas que evacuan "Y" personas. Pero, no sé, yo también lo usaría como sinónimo de desalojar (salir en cierto sentido): _Los moradores evacuaron_ =_ Los moradores desalojaron el lugar_. Espero que nadie piense que se cagaron por las patas abajo. 




Bashti said:


> Se evacua a las personas de un territorio. El territorio se queda en su sitio, pero me surge una duda: ¿es correcto "se evacuaron a"? Porque creo que se debería decir que se evacuaron X personas o que se evacuó a X personas. Quizá esto no encaje aquí. A ver qué opinan los demás.




Se usa la "a" para marcar "persona", se trata de una "a personal". En este caso creo que es opcional por ser personas indefinidas.


Un saludo a los dos.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Por qué será que los barcos no se evacúan, sólo se abandonan?
En cuanto a usarlo como sinónimo de "desalojar", sólo si te estás refiriendo a una emergencia, en mi opinión.
_


----------



## Señor K

Disculpen que sea quizás majadero en la apreciación, pero no se tilda (por lo menos no de esa manera) ni el indicativo ni el subjuntivo de evacuar:

*Presente indicativo*

evacuo
evacuas / evacuás
evacua
evacuamos
evacuáis / evacuan
evacuan

*Presente subjuntivo*

evacue
evacues
evacue
evacuemos
evacuéis / evacuen
evacuen

Éste es un error que he visto innumerables veces y que -me temo- reemplazará a la actual conjugación.



María Madrid said:


> La RAE da por buenas ambas formas, la entrada del DPD que dió origen a este hilo lo confirma.
> En cuanto a lo de los diplomáticos yo había oído que ser llamados a consultas, no evacuados. Saludos,



María, la conjugación del verbo aparecida en el sitio de la RAE no lo muestra así:

http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=evacua

Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Julvenzor said:


> Sí, a mí me sale natural así, sin pretender ser gracioso.


Sorprendente. ¿Es común también entre los demás españoles de tu región o es solo parte de tu idiolecto? Aclaro que el mío no fue un comentario de censura. Lo bueno de estos foros es que abren la cabeza (o deberían abrirla).
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Sorprendente. ¿Es común también entre los demás españoles de tu región o es solo parte de tu idiolecto? Aclaro que el mío no fue un comentario de censura. Lo bueno de estos foros es que abren la cabeza (o deberían abrirla).
> Saludos


Y al que no se le abre se la partimos de un DRAEtazo.
_


----------

